# Circuito de domotica X-10



## iova

hola, necesito hacer el actuador de domotica (x-10) de un ventilador de techo. Mi primer gran duda es como extraer la señal x-10 superpuesta a los 220 v (50 hz), esa señal es de 120khz entonces pense en poner un pasabanda de 120 khz, luego creo poner un reg de tension para meter la señal a un pic asi este descifra el comando y de acuerdo a ello habilta mas o menos un triac (para hacer de dimmer y cambiar vel del ventilador). Alguien puede darme mano con esto? desde tutoriales hasta circuitos posibles o precuaciones etc..en fin todo me sirve!!Desde ya muchas gracias!!!!!!!!


----------



## kain589

Se plantea un gran inconveniente, los ventiladores de techo usan la energia del alumbrado y tu controlador X-10 estara en la parte de fuerza, asi que no habra un camino real entre ambos. Por lo poco que lei ademas el protocolo no es demasiado versatil, es decir no encontraras un protocolo a tu medida
Ademas por lo referencias que he leido el protocolo X-10 es poco eficiente y bastante malo ademas de caro, yo me propondria otras alternativas de diseño. de todas formas aqui te adjunto una pagina, tenia otra mejor pero ya no esta operativa :

http://www.engr.udayton.edu/faculty/jloomis/ece445/topics/x-10/x10.html
Y lo que creo que es el diseño de un modulo
http://www.cix.co.uk/~pplunkett/x10.htm


----------



## vinho

Lo que tienes q hacer es conseguir un módulo TW523, este te permite conectarte a la red de 120V ó 220V, recibir las señales X10 y luego conectarte a un micro de forma optoacoplada. Los sitemas X10 son baratos, por ejemplo son por lo menos 9 veces más baratos que los sistemas LonWorks


----------



## pedro_pe

Acá aparece un App. Note de Microchip de como implementar X10, espero te sirva:

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00236a.pdf

Saludos...


----------



## MaMu

vinho dijo:
			
		

> Lo que tienes q hacer es conseguir un módulo TW523, este te permite conectarte a la red de 120V ó 220V, recibir las señales X10 y luego conectarte a un micro de forma optoacoplada. Los sitemas X10 son baratos, por ejemplo son por lo menos 9 veces más baratos que los sistemas LonWorks



X10 es lo mas barato.

Saludos.


----------



## fipe

hola, x10, es el sistema más barato, pero tiene mal comportamiento cuando la red esta muy contaminada(como en Colombia), yo tengo un kit, y las luces se encienden a cada rato, tambien los electrodomésticos, tuve que desinstalarlo, si alguien lo necesita lo podemos negociar


----------



## iova

Hola gente gracias por responder.......mi idea es hacer lo del AN 236 de Microchip pero con un pic 16F628A que viene con Osc int de 4 Mhz y muchas mas cosas que el 16 F84 y encima la mitad el precio. Igual tengo dudas en la parte electronica y si esa aplicacion funcionaria con una central X10 estandard o tendria q tambien hacer el Tx. Yo solo necesito hacer funcionar un ventilador de techo 240v ...solo el Rx ..lo que va en el ventilador......es para mi carrera de Ing. Ahora estoy en la parte de programacion en assembler pero algunas dudas en la electronica son las sig: 


1-  el cap de desacople del ppio (X2 rated) tiene una gran reactancia a los 50 hz y poca a los 120 khz.....con ello atenua mucho los 220 v como hasta para que no pase mas alla?O pasa algo pero de muy poco valor y por ello estan los demas filtros? Se puede conectarlo directamente a los 220v debido a que en teoria es un cap de 275 v? La R en paralelo es solo para que se descargue el cap a traves de ella o cumple otra funcion?

2- luego viene un filtro formado por R y C en serie + una R a tierra y otro C ; la primera parte (R y C en serie) se comporta como un pasa-alto debido a la Xc del capacitor pero para que esta la R a masa y el capacitor a continuacion?es como un divisor de tension?con que finalidad?

3- Ahora vendria la etapa amplificadora sintonizada: para 120 kz las reactancias capacitivas e inductivas se anulan entre si quedando una configuracion de una R en paralelo con el inversor 4069; segun datasheet esta configuracion amplifica señal..lo que no entiendo es como???Trabajara como un ampl. op. que con realimentacion negativa amplifica???

4- En la etapa no sintonizada para que estan los capacitores??

5- En el detector de envolvente veo que el diodo esta puesto al reves ..tiene sentido porque luego hay un inversor..pero no entiendo es como pasa la señal por el diodo si como esta puesto no deberia dejar pasar para el lado del pic...o sea esa parte entera del detector me queda en la nebulosa....imagino que estara pensado para alimentar al pic siempre con tension neg (logico cero) y cdo venga la portadora de 120 khz con el detector pasara a 5 v positivos dando un 1 logico.....o sea como trabaja toda esta parte en detalle?

6- Como podria adaptar el circuito del AN236 para que ademas haga funcion de variador de velocidad para el ventilador de techo? que adaptacion por hardware y por software  deberia hacer?alguien lo ha hecho?

7- En fin, necesito la explicacion detallada de como funciona todo el circuito (por lo menos lo que no entiendo) , la adaptacion necesario para usarlo en un ventilador de techo con funciones de distintas velocidades, como poder calcular los valores de L, R y C que se utilizan para ver si puedo mejorar el circuito o reemplazar partes por alguna que tal vez no consiga etc, tambien si alguien tiene buena explicacion del soft u otro soft mas facil de entender seria de mucho valor para mi ya que estoy aprendiendo aun assembler y soy pesimo programando!!!

Como veran estoy hasta las manos y tengo un par de meses nomas para implementarlo, o sea cualquier ayuda es muy bienvenida......SALUDOS A TODOS 
Iova.


----------



## Nachelo

te tengo una pregunta... porque preferiste realizar el circuito del AN236 y no el de la otra dirección que te dieron: 

http://www.cix.co.uk/~pplunkett/x10.htm

 Tengo que hacer algo parecido a lo que estás haciendo o hiciste.. de ahí mi pregunta.
 Gracias.


----------



## Francisco Valdez

Hola Nachelo, en el link que te paso es para radio control, pero ve la parte de los encoder/decoder, son para 8 direcciones/8 datos, según el tipo, tienen una operación a lo que plantean aqui, podrás entonces accesar a 256 elementos.

http://www.rentron.com/PicBasic/RemoteControl.htm

Espero te sirva de algo, 

Saludos


----------



## iova

Hola gente..creo q ya termine el proyecto..al final me base en ambos proyectos (microchip y el otro) ademas hice el transmisor y receptor..les paso todo mi trabajo (ademas agregue controlador del vel por software) ..les paso programa hecho en asm por mi y los supuestos circuitos. Lo unico q me falta es realizar la placa en algun programa pero no doy con ninguno que sea realmente bueno. Si me pueden dar una mano con realizar la plca agradeceria. Lo que hice en teoria es un Tx y Rx basado en X10 donde el Tx tiene un pulsador y es lo que activa ON-vel2-vel3-Off (como las cadenas colgantes de algunos modelos de vent de techo). Si alguno maneja bien algun prog de PCB que me de una mano con esto......no tengo problema en compartir mi trabajo con Uds siempre y cdo se acuerden darme a mi los creditos del mismo (si bien aun no esta implementado pero creo que anda bien). Saludos y espero opiniones y/o criticas del mismo (siempre y cdo constructivas!!).


----------



## iova

Ahora el Rx


----------



## DonCormano

Todavia no tenes el PCB? yo hice el de Abacus y solo habria que hacerle pequeñas modificaciones para el tuyo y el de tu Tx es bastante simple.
Si todavia te interesa te los hago y te los paso


----------



## iova

UHHH DonCormano si puedes hacerlo seria una genialidad para mi!!!!! Porque ando enredado con eso...tengo la teoria hecha pero no puedo hacer bien la placa para armarlo y probarlo!!!!! Si tienes lo que hiciste de Abacus tambien pasamelo por favor para comparar con el mio las modificaciones. A todo esto....te funciono bien el de Abacus??? Desde ya mil gracias!!!!!!!


----------



## DonCormano

Ya estoy trabajando en tus PCB. Lo voy a hacer en Electronics Workbench pero se puede exportar a Eagle. Después te paso todo
Respecto al de Abacus todavía no puedo probarlo porque tengo un Tx comercial para 110VCA que tengo que modificar para 220VCA
Por lo que he visto desde el switch habilita y deshabilita los 220V en el triac, pero al conectarle una carga cae a 0V. Dando vuelta D6 como hiciste vos no pasa nada. Asi que voy a complicar esta etapa agregando un optotriac que dispare el triac de potencia, asi de paso queda un poco más aislado
Otra cosa, el TX1 no lo puse porque no lo consigo y los capacitores X2 rated nadie sabe lo que son, asi que puse comunes de 600V y el Rpack lo creé soldando una punta de las R para arriba de la placa y sellandola con una pistola de goma


----------



## tiopepe123

X2 rated  supongo que son unos especiales para interferencias, cuando se perforan no se crea el tubito de carbon del chispazo. Son los utilizados para los taladros, molinillos de cafe y este tipo de maquinas o en los circuitos supresores de interferencias.

http://www.amidata.es
busqueda:  clase 'x2'


----------



## edpizzi

hola desearia saver como obtener esa información respecto al transmisor x10 que construistes, ya que he estudiado tanto el de microchip como el del que usa el 16c54 el cual veo imposible por estos lados conceguir el transformador de simtonizacion. tengo experiencia en programacion y construccion de pcb, y desearia tener una base de inicio. al igual que compartir mis experiencias al respecto.
atte edgardo


----------



## edpizzi

hola amigos arme el tx de iova y los valores de los capactores de la fuente no dan la corriente suficiente asi que use los valores que figuran en la nota de microchip o sea reemplace el de .47uF por dos de 2.25uF en paralelo y de esa manera logre transmitir bien pero el reseptor tiene poca ganacia asi que estoy en eso, termine el pcb pero lo estoy modificando ya que estoy experimentando  apenas tenga el definitivo lo paso.
una pregunta las dos primeras etapas amplificadoras las que estan relimentadas con una bobina y dos capacitores en paralelo han logrado que amplifiquen ya que a mi solo son pasantes para esa frecuencia sale la señal con la misma amplitud que la que entra.


----------



## iova

Uhh Excellente lo tuyo!!! Yo estoy terminando de armar el Rx (lo tenia pero conecte mal unas cosas y vole la etapa de potencia !!!!jejeje) mañana lo vuelvo a probar la parte manual (que se ejecuta con un pulsador ahi mismo). La parte de recepcion aun no puedo probar porque el Tx aun no esta totalmente terminado el software por eso no se si las ganancias del inversor son suficientes. Creo yo que esas dos etapas amplificadoras sintonizadas a 120khz (tienen circuitos tanque que entran en resonancia a 120khz) son mas que nada para rechazar las demas frecuencias (ruido) y las dos sig son mas bien de amplificadoras (segun el datasheet del inversor este amplifica cdo es usado de esa manera) pero aun no tengo el Tx para probar eso. Gracias por el aporte de los cap del Tx ya lo voy a ver eso. Tengo mal el soft en parte asi que tambien estoy con eso a ver si me sale bien ahora!!! Gracias edpizzi por los aportes son mas que bienvenidos!! Nos vemos online!!


----------



## unorte

Hola iova, estoy interesado en lo que estan haciendo con el circuito de x10, yo he armado el circuito al pie de la letra como aparece en Microchip (an236) y tanto el transmisor como el receptor no sirven, el transmisor coloca constantemente un alto en la red electrica a traves del resistor de 50ohm (R19) lo cual obstaculiza la deteccion de cruce por cero porque siempre se ve un alto , esa parte la modifique y logre colocar pulsos de 120khz en la red electrica y detectar los cruces por cero, conte los cruces en un seg y me dieron 120 pasos por cero (señal de 60hz). Con respecto a los pulsos de 120Khz, coloque un tren de pulsos de 120khz indefinidamente en la red y al mismo tiempo trate de utilizar un transmisor de x10 que compre y como habia una señal constante de 120khz en la red este transmisor que compre no pudo controlar los modulos de aplicacion que tenia conectado a la red (en condiciones normales tanto el transmisor como los modulos de aplicacion que compre si funcionan), Bien, despues trate de enviarle una orden a un modulo de aplicacion utilizando el protocolo x10 para on/off con el circuito que estoy armando y no pude controlar el modulo de aplicacion, yo me imagino que no estoy sincronizando bien los pulsos de 120khz con los pasos por cero. En el receptor el pulso de 120khz no pasa por el diodo que esta en la etapa del detector de envolvente. Te agradeceria mucho que me enviaras el circuito con las modificaciones que tu le haz hecho para hacer pruebas y sacar algo bueno de todo esto. nos vemos


----------



## iova

Hasta ahora solo intente modificar en el Tx la parte de alimentacion como dice EdPizzi pero no lo debo haber hecho bien ya que ahora ni siquiera me llegan 5v al pic (lo que hice fue sacar C de 0.47 uF  y la R en serie de 100 ohm y poner dos C de 2,25 uF en paralelo y una R de 1 M ohm en paralelo tambien como esta en microchip an236) . Ya probe asi como esta en el circuito del Tx y la parte del trss no amplifica nada y me queda el tren de pulsos de unos 40 mV lo que no sirve (calculo que al menos 4 V habria que inyectar en la linea). Por ahora no doy bien con ni el Tx ni el Rx en cto logre algo les aviso. Saludos!!!


----------



## kanibal

viejo, utilice WinQcad ese programa es muy facil de manejar para hacer baquelas, se lo recomiendo, ademas el demo se consigue en cualquier lado, o tambien el traxmaker de circuit maker cualquiera de los dos es manejable


----------



## mauri9000

hola a todos, quisiera saber que pasa si la energía eléctrica se cae, las aplicaciones domoticas como X-10 dejarían de funcionar no? como se hace para evitar esto?
saludos


----------



## villamornicolas

Yo vivo en argentina y en la aplicación del modulo compatible con X10 me fue imposible conseguir el transformador sintonizado TOKo modelo.... alguien encontró en Argentina alguna alternativa o donde conseguirlo?

Muchas Gracias.
Villamor, Nicolás.


----------



## ric555

Hola a todos, 

he realizado el circuito de Abacus, y he eliminado de el el TX1 y C4. Los resultados no han sido satisfactorios ya que no logro recibir ninguna señal. Lo único que consigo es que apretando el pulsador se enciende el dispositivo a controlar. 
¿alguien me puede indicar como se puede ir chequeando el circuito para saber en que punto está fallando?

Muchas gracias
Ricardo


----------



## thomasito

hola .. estoy trabajando con el protocolo x10 pero solo he podido enviar un bit. Cmo puedo hacer para transmitir dos bits?  Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Ing. Voltaje

solo una pregunta, es facil conseguir las bobinas de 220uH o hay que fabricarlas uno mismo????


----------



## vaktria

hola pues yo soy nuevo en electronica pero mi equipo y yo  queremos saber si hay algun software que te identifique las placas del carro y ya que te reconocio, habra la puerta de la cochera y pues si me urge saber si hay alguno en el mercado o una forma de lograrlo, alguna idea porfa mi correo es vaktria@live.com.mx gracias!!!


----------



## hgpatta

fipe dijo:


> hola, x10, es el sistema más barato, pero tiene mal comportamiento cuando la red esta muy contaminada(como en Colombia), yo tengo un kit, y las luces se encienden a cada rato, tambien los electrodomésticos, tuve que desinstalarlo, si alguien lo necesita lo podemos negociar



Hola soy de Argentina y quisiera saber si alguno tiene buenas o malas experiencias en instalación de Domotica X10. Como la red eléctrica está bastante contaminada, si instalo X10 va a funcionar bien o voy a tener problemas como el amigo de Colombia que a cada rato se le encienden las luces si quererlo.

Desde ya gracias a todos y muy buen año.!!!!!


----------



## raydem

hola, bueno parece que el post esta un poco abandonado, pero pondre mi pregunta aqui. Mi circuito de transmision es como el del autor del post, el caso es que en una habitacion el comando si llega pero mas lejos no. He probado con los dispositivos de marmitek y llegan perfectamente. Alguien sabe cual podria ser el problema?

mm decir que trabajo a 220v y 50 hz. 

muchas gracias


----------



## Ludin14

hola estuver revisando los diagramas que han evniado, y encuentro un diodo 1n4069, alguien puede explicarme el funcinamiento de este,YA que vivo en  gUtemala y aqui ese compoente no se encuentra. tiene algun equivalente o es posible cambiarlo por algun otro


----------



## ISAI BARRIOS

Hola soy de México, he investigado acerca del sistema X-10, ¿alguien ha armado el circuito que propone macrochip?, tuve dificultad de conseguir las bobinas de 220uH.


----------

